
Cloudflare booted Switter, a Mastodon instance for sex workers - exolymph
https://www.theverge.com/2018/4/19/17256370/switter-cloudflare-sex-workers-banned
======
wiredone
So here's the issue with companies like Cloudflare - they live under US law.
What about parts of the world where sex work is regulated/taxed/legal? (ie
Australia?) Does this mean CloudFlare can't be trusted to be an "internet"
thing as much as a "US" thing?

~~~
tetha
My first though on that was from shadowrun: That's a bad and current meatspace
influence in cyberspace.

There cannot be "internet" companies, because a company has to be registered
in an internationally recognized place - especially if that company wants to
scale beyond 1 - 10 enthusiasts. And then meatspace law of that specific place
applies. And outside of a few specific instances, wrenching in meatspace
defeats cyberspace.

~~~
stcredzero
_There cannot be "internet" companies, because a company has to be registered
in an internationally recognized place_

After SpaceX puts up LEO satellite Internet, maybe someone needs to put up an
LEO satellite cloud?

~~~
toomuchtodo
If someone with authority to use force can get to you with a gun, it doesn’t
matter where your gear is.

~~~
stcredzero
What if where your gear is located is someplace where shooting could spoil
something very valuable to the authority? Earth orbit might well qualify.
Shooting down a 1000 satellite fleet sounds like something that could
precipitate a Kessler Syndrome cascade.

~~~
toomuchtodo
You misunderstand. I was suggesting you’d be renditioned and beaten with a
hose or gun on earth if you own the unauthorized satellite constellation.

Although, you shouldn’t put past governments to use high output lasers with
adaptive optics to disable undesirable satellites without causing a debris
field. China has already done this with low power lasers to blind US spy
satellites.

------
MBCook
Why shouldn’t they? It’s clear a massive liability given the current US laws.

------
detaro
bigger discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16876040](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16876040)

